# BGF Wolf Lobbying Money in the News



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

It looks like Fox 13 is digging into this mess. Tune in tonight at 9:00 to see the full story.

https://www.facebook.com/fox13newsutah/videos/vb.75831650585/10153222977315586/?type=2&theater

-Hawkeye-


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Interesting! Cannot wait to see the in depth report.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

yep, now I hope the networks pick up on the waste for the lands dispute also, at least the tribune did but not much came of it. This wolf piece won't make much of a difference either, our politicians have nothing to fear. I wish the voters in this state weren't simple sheep, but they are. I bet many of the frustrated sportsman in this state when it comes down to it would still continue to vote the same way.


----------

